# Question on GPS tracking



## tinekastil2 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hey Guys,
I am a IT Guy, and have a client asking for a way to track his fleet, he is not concerned about real time reporting, so he wondered if there was something that would basically log where his fleet vehicles have been and then can be downloaded or copied off from say a memory card, etc.
I have no idea as I have never had a request like this besides things which can be purchased through fleet management, or through cellular providers..
any idea where I should look, or look for even?


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Google maps has it. look at "your profile" then "your timeline".
It doesn't work well around midnight. Tracks calendar days.


----------



## Skyscrapers (Feb 15, 2020)

Life360 is a free app that tracks the location and speed in real time. If you want more functions like a longer history then you can pay a monthly fee. The company I drive for tracks it's fleet of buses using the free version of Life360.


----------



## polrol (Sep 13, 2018)

Check Trimble Pulse, they have being doing that for a long time now, where I work we use them and never been disappointed


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tinekastil2 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am a IT Guy, and have a client asking for a way to track his fleet, he is not concerned about real time reporting, so he wondered if there was something that would basically log where his fleet vehicles have been and then can be downloaded or copied off from say a memory card, etc.
> I have no idea as I have never had a request like this besides things which can be purchased through fleet management, or through cellular providers..
> any idea where I should look, or look for even?


TripLog


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Skyscrapers said:


> Life360 is a free app that tracks the location and speed in real time. If you want more functions like a longer history then you can pay a monthly fee. The company I drive for tracks it's fleet of buses using the free version of Life360.


This is the app we have on all our phones so we can track our kids........ and wife can track me while driving in case I vanish or something lol.


----------

